# Vet Gun



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone using one of these? Likes, dislikes, good insect control? Looking at getting one when the fly tags start getting weak, they usually run out about six weeks before the flies do here, and really don't want to retag that late in the year.

Thanks

T.J.


----------



## lgn98868 (Jun 15, 2015)

We have one. Don't like it, vets don't like it, but they're just upset you're not paying them 100 dollars to put in some new fly tags. I'd try some rubs, fly stop mineral, and maybe spray with some permethrin every couple of weeks.

Seems like we just hardly ever use the $300 (or whatever it cost) gun.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ive got one and used it. Had good results for 4-5 weeks and it was rainy during that time.

One group of cattle did not mind it. the other group of cattle took off running after the first 5 or 6 were treated.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I love mine have treated cattle twice so far works great lasts about 30 to 40 days before retreat first time I didn't get all the cows treated out of 55 probably missed at least 8 or 9 but didn't see any flies on them either second time I put out feed and some good hay in my corral lot and stood by the gate and shot them as they came out that really worked good.


----------

